# RAM's



## Noob77

Hi i'm a complete noob trying to get some gold out of RAM's.Therefor i need to buy them but dont like to overpay to loose money.

I saw the thread that 1:16 of RAM's are goldfingers and that out of 1 pound of goldfinger people are getting arround 2-3g of gold.

My questions are

1.What do you do with the other part of the RAM ?The IC's,the Palladium and the copper
2.I calculated that 1 pound of RAM's are about 0,125-0,1875g gold which is on todays gold spot 7,05-10,58$
3.Where is the profit for people who are buying RAM's in bulk for 16-17$ per pound
4.As gold has the main value on these "golden" RAM's how is it possible that Chris is offering 14.5$ per pound for RAM's even without golden fingers 


It would be really nice if someone could answer my questions as i'm really a bit confused how it is possible to pay such a high amount with other fingers


----------



## jimmydolittle

Use search function, and read!


----------



## Noob77

jimmy i did already .I found how to work with IC's i found how to work with Palladium but what i didnt found is the answer how it is possible to pay 14.5$ for RAM's with non gold fingers.Most people just refine gold out of goldfingers so my question was what do they do with the rest of the RAM just selling ?Would it be worth for a max profit of 2-3$ per pound (without chemicals and work) .


As you are so nice just telling me to use the search function maybe you can show me a result/link where one of this question is answered cause i'm unable to find it


----------



## Geo

i believe the weight you quoted was total weight including the IC's and not just the fingers.


----------



## Acid_Bath76

Noob77 said:


> jimmy i did already .I found how to work with IC's i found how to work with Palladium but what i didnt found is the answer how it is possible to pay 14.5$ for RAM's with non gold fingers.Most people just refine gold out of goldfingers so my question was what do they do with the rest of the RAM just selling ?Would it be worth for a max profit of 2-3$ per pound (without chemicals and work) .
> 
> 
> As you are so nice just telling me to use the search function maybe you can show me a result/link where one of this question is answered cause i'm unable to find it



http://www.boardsort.com is paying $7.something for fingerless RAM. $14.5 for RAM that is intact (tin or gold). That should tell you something. I'm sure the people that buy this material in bulk are processing every little bit of the material. This site is a great place to learn from others that have been doing this for a LONG time. You're not going to find ALL the answers here, and some of the work/research you'll have to do on your own. That's part of it. I don't mean for this to come across as rude, but don't come here expecting people to bend over backwards because you want an answer. You tried the search window, and couldn't find an answer? That's happened to me a couple time too. Have you looked tried doing an online search for material composition? Once you know what this stuff is made of, you can start to put the puzzle together. I took a few minutes, and found some resources without too much trouble. This place is a great place to learn, but you still have to make a little effort to find the answers. Welcome to the forum. 

http://www.cpu-world.com/links/index.html Not exactly what you might want to read, but a cool reference. Got this from lazersteve I think

http://arstechnica.com/paedia/r/ram_id-1.html ten second google search


----------



## Noob77

Yeah its sometimes a bit confusing reading here as many people claim something else.I read that the processed RAM still have some copper value
But reading the board now for a longer time i did myself some testing since the estimates here are extremly diffrent.Example goldfingers out of memory sticks.Its posted here from 10:1 to 16:1 .I did a test myself and had 12,5:1

Checking the pay rates on boardsort i realised that the goldfingers cant be the most important one on RAM's since its not important to boardsort if they have gold,silver or tin fingers.So i focused on researching it and i found what it is.But what is confusing me is that everyone who answers on postings like xx$/lbs RAM's they only calculate income out of goldfingers and no other output even the other output is the more profitable one.Maybe a selfdefense against competition ?

However its confusing me that these members tell that 30$/kg is not making any profit but other members are selling their RAM's for 35-37$/kg to other older members here on the board.



> i believe the weight you quoted was total weight including the IC's and not just the fingers.


No it was just fingers using a ratio 12,5:1 which i checked myself and not taken from somebody else and 3g gold on averge (on board its between 2-4g)



> Depopulated RAM sticks and boards still have small metal value (Copper mainly) and you should collect them as well, selling them to your local scrap yard.


----------



## Noob77

It would be nice if some of the older members could comment on my posting


----------



## niteliteone

Welcome noob77,
If You will continue reading you will find that forum members advise against buying escrap period. :shock: Those here that do buy escrap will not pay anywhere near feebay prices. :shock: Most people here don't have the resources to extract all values available in the escrap that a few people are willing to pay for. 
Use this search link from lazersteve's website and it will give you better search results for all that you look for.
http://goldrecovery.us/forum_search.php
As far as descrepencies in returns of weight and values, everything is different between manufactures and scrappers processing , so averages are used since no two refiners will get exactly the same returns from a given quantity of escrap.
Have you located and downloaded Hoke's book yet. it will have answers to most of your refining questions.
Good luck in your journey.
Tom C.


----------



## EwasteD

We buy scrap memory outright per lb... send me a PM


----------



## Ardibash

GOLD CONTENT FOR RAM is In average, 0.7234 grams per Kilo. I had the exact same question few days ago, and eventually I tested it myself.


----------



## glondor

Ardibash your number seems quite low for yield. That seems low even for a pound of ram and you are quoting a kilo.


----------



## Noob77

I guess his numbers are fine.This isnt the result for 1kg goldfingers but 1 kg of RAMS.


----------



## patnor1011

I dont know what to say. People want answer to things which cant be answered.
Your kilo of RAM will be very much different from my kilo of RAM and yield will be different too. That is like asking how much of aluminum you can get from one metric ton of cars.
What cars? What year? Type? Make? Model? 

All question type how much out of this or that will only confuse you. You cant go by any numbers even published here as many numbers were posted when price of gold was such and such.

All is just estimate. It pretty much depend on type and experience too. RAM... Too many types and talking about silver or gold coloured fingers is not helping at all. Some Ram sticks have small chips, some bigger, some 4, some 8, some 16.......

The best is to find numbers based on your own experience. Then you can avoid nasty surprises and disappointment. And generally there is no profit in buying escrap unless you do and move volumes. (just take in account your time, everything...)


----------

